# Topic Reply Notifications



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone had been experiencing problems with the topic reply notification emails.

I noticed that threads I have been posting on have not been leaving me email notification when the thread has been updated by another member. :?

Anyone shed any light on the matter? I have checked my junk mail folder and they aren't even in there.

Anyone??

Rhys.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93754


----------

